# See Y'all



## SketchUp Guru (5 Nov 2009)

It probably won't make any difference to anyone but I thought I would let you know that I'm going to take a leave of absence. I'm just posting this in case someone posts a question addressed to me which has happened once in awhile. I expect there's at least one forum moderator who will be happy about it so I'm glad to give him a smile.

It may or may not be permanent but I won't be checking in during the LOA. For those of you whom I've helped with SketchUp over the years, I can be reached via e-mail or Skype as always. 

Happy woodworking fellas. It's been enjoyable.

Dave


----------



## wizer (5 Nov 2009)

That's a great shame Dave. I hope everything is ok. You've helped me out a lot over the years, for which I'm very grateful. I assume you'll not be writing on your blog any more? I'm sure I'll not be alone in saying you'll be most welcome if you decide to come back.


----------



## Philly (6 Nov 2009)

Thanks for all the help you've given over the years, Dave! I'll always aspire to your level of skill with Sketchup.
Best regards
Philly


----------



## Chris Knight (6 Nov 2009)

Dave,
Many thanks indeed for all your help and advice. You have been an invaluable resource and a great contributor. I do hope we can continue to access your know-how at one or two of the other places you frequent?


----------



## RobertMP (6 Nov 2009)

Hope it will not be too long a leave!

I've benefited from Dave's help and encouragement too. Think I would have given up on sketchup when I first started using it without your insight.

Activity in the design section is quite low so I can understand you not checking in too often... but do drop by sometimes


----------



## John McM (6 Nov 2009)

Dave, You'll be missed. You've helped countless people with your unselfish advise on their SU journey. Hope to see you back soon.
Thanks


----------



## oakfield (6 Nov 2009)

Dave,

I'm a newbie here, but in the very short space of time i've been reading this forum I have seen just how talented and unbelievably helpful you have been to anyone that needs it.
I have learnt alot about SU just from reading some of your posts and I'm sure they will be useful in the future.


----------



## xy mosian (6 Nov 2009)

Dave, there is not much I can say to improve on the above. 
Personally, thank you for your help, your instruction drew back the curtains around Sketchup for me. Although I am far from being an expert, at least now I have a rough idea where to look in the mass of tools etc.
You have been a great help to many here abouts and your tutorials will continue to inspire. 

sadly xy


----------



## DaveL (7 Nov 2009)

Dave,

I am going to miss your wonderful drawings on napkins, 8) take care with what ever you are going to do and I hope to see you back in the future.


----------



## OPJ (8 Nov 2009)

Dave, you're been of great help and service to this forum. You will be dearly missed. 

Hope all is well.


----------



## Slim (13 Nov 2009)

I'm very sad to read this news even though I haven't been around this forum for some time. Dave has taught me so much and helped me out whenever I have asked. A great great loss.


----------



## Charlotte (13 Nov 2009)

What they said! I very much appreciate your help and generousity.


----------

